# Copperhead with Banshee style elevated center console and seat?



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

I was extremely bummed that Ankona did not bring a Copperhead to the Tampa Outdoor show awhile back but did spend some time checking out the Ranger Banshee Extreme and its elevated console and seating setup, which I really like. I even checked out a Gheenoe LT 25 that had a very similar setup. Having never seen a Copperhead in person, I wonder how this setup would work on one? Also, can anyone tell me what the general base price on a Copperhead is? I noticed a used one for sale a while back for 14k, does this mean they can easily approach 20k for a nice setup?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I was extremely bummed that Ankona did not bring a Copperhead to the Tampa Outdoor show awhile back but did spend some time checking out the Ranger Banshee Extreme and its elevated console and seating setup, which I really like. I even checked out a Gheenoe LT 25 that had a very similar setup. Having never seen a Copperhead in person, I wonder how this setup would work on one? Also, can anyone tell me what the general base price on a Copperhead is? I noticed a used one for sale a while back for 14k, does this mean they can easily approach 20k for a nice setup?



I spent 13k on mine including push pole, taxes and registration.
The actual skiff with trailer, outboard and all the stuff from Mel was somewhere just shy of 12k.
Between the new Biscayne Rods push pole and taxes and registration on skiff and trailer it totaled just about $10 short of 13k. 

Here's a couple shots of mine so you can see how it's rigged, etc.
As for as add ons, I got the rear locker box, center console, grab bar, nav lights, bilge pump, poling platform, aluminum gas tank up front,two tone cockpit.
I think that might be all? 
He also threw in a few things because he's a great guy. (powder coating, etc.)


































I have since got the grab bar powder coated to match the poling platform and got a Strongarm Products tiller extension and also sent that to get powder coated to match.
Mel is now a Strongarm Products dealer so I'm sure customers can have them already on upon completion of skiff. 

Bob also makes a sweet casting platform that fits the Copperhead great.
I tried it out on my skiff the other day to check for size and it was perfect.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if memory serve me correct a bare hull is about $5000 then add the cost of a trailer $600 -$1800 depending on if it's galvanized or aluminum then add the cost of what would be the minimum hp motor you'd want to have on that boat which is a 25hp at around $3000 then all associated taxes and you'll end up with about $10.000.00 for a basic rig  start adding custom features such as custom metal work, tabs, trolling motor,jack plate etc..... and the cost can climb pretty quickly


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> if memory serve me correct a bare hull is about $5000 then add the cost of a trailer $600 -$1800 depending on if it's galvanized or aluminum then add the cost of what would be the minimum hp motor you'd want to have on that boat which is a 25hp at around $3000 then all associated taxes and you'll end up with about $10.000.00 for a basic rig   start adding custom features such as custom metal work, tabs, trolling motor,jack plate etc..... and the cost can climb pretty quickly


If I remember correctly, the hull was about $5600? 
The Float On aluminum trailer I got for $1200 with swingaway toungue as a free upgrade . 
I highly suggest you get the trailer from Mel.
I had got a sweet aluminum trailer custom built locally but when I took it up to Ankona and parked it next to one of the Float On's I knew I messed up.
I put it for sale on Craigslist and had it sold and placed the order on the Float On through Mel.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> > I was extremely bummed that Ankona did not bring a Copperhead to the Tampa Outdoor show awhile back but did spend some time checking out the Ranger Banshee Extreme and its elevated console and seating setup, which I really like. I even checked out a Gheenoe LT 25 that had a very similar setup. Having never seen a Copperhead in person, I wonder how this setup would work on one? Also, can anyone tell me what the general base price on a Copperhead is? I noticed a used one for sale a while back for 14k, does this mean they can easily approach 20k for a nice setup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that is a sweet looking ride


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> I was extremely bummed that Ankona did not bring a Copperhead to the Tampa Outdoor show awhile back but did spend some time checking out the Ranger Banshee Extreme and its elevated console and seating setup, which I really like. I even checked out a Gheenoe LT 25 that had a very similar setup. Having never seen a Copperhead in person, I wonder how this setup would work on one? Also, can anyone tell me what the general base price on a Copperhead is? I noticed a used one for sale a while back for 14k, does this mean they can easily approach 20k for a nice setup?



Ankona was at both the Fall (Fl. Sportsman)
and the Spring (Frank Sar err...Tribune Out-
door Expo) I haven't seen dates for the Fall
show yet, but it won't be long now...
I'm sure Mel and crew will work with you to
build whatever you want!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Bare hull Copperhead is $5650 and we will build with just want you want.  As far a package prices, the most expensive Copperhead built to date was just a bit below $16k.

As far a boat shows, they are not free to builders/dealers.  And in fact some are quite expensive.  Every dollar spent to get into a boat show, 'sponsor' a tournament, or print really neat 4 color brochures, cost the exact same amount as a gallon of resin or a lb of bi-ax glass.  So every boat sold over a year must have an added cost for marketing.   At Ankona, we really think customers want to spend their hard earned dollars on their boat (ie, glass & resin).  Yeah, everyone enjoys the pics of the bikini clad model but you have to pay the model.  Sure is boring to be us since the models we think we can afford were Miss Minnesota 1966.  To that end, for sure, we're not everywhere at shows and tournaments, but that savings is what helps us build the best skiffs at the best price.  

The worst part is I was a teenager in the late 60's and I had a whole other memory of Miss Minnesota 1966 on the TV (yeah, it was in color too, funny guys).  Then I met her....well, lets just say, long ago dreams were trashed.....

M


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

So do ya'll think the elevated console setup would sit well on a copperhead?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Alan - Personally I don't think that setup would fit well. The Copperhead is 20" narrower than the Banshee and fairly weight sensitive, IMHO it is a small-ish skiff (not a bad thing). But that is not to say it can't be done! Aknona is a custom shop, if you want it they will make it happen.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, the file size of the pics I took at the Tampa show are way too large to attach. Custom gheenoe had a pretty sweet LT25 there with the elevated setup and I think the beam on this boat is 56".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvd5AopdcH0


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Alan - Personally I don't think that setup would fit well.  The Copperhead is 20" narrower than the Banshee and fairly weight sensitive, IMHO it is a small-ish skiff (not a bad thing).  But that is not to say it can't be done! Aknona is a custom shop, if you want it they will make it happen.


 i agree with gramps  the raised seating position looks cool but the higher center of gravity spells one thing and thats a boat thats a lot more tippy  the banshee absorbs that better due to its wider beam.... something else to consider is the additional draft your taking on due to the extra weight of the metal your adding and while aluminum is a popular choice due to it being fairly light weight its still gonna add something to the over all load of the boat but no doubt though if you can dream it someone out there can do it


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One addtional piece of advice on that elevated setup.... Before you buy one try to spend a day on the with someone who has one. Then spend as much time on the water as you can with a variety of other small skiffs to sure that the rig that's caught your eye is actually something that fits your needs. You'll be glad you did. I won't offer an opinion on the Banshee (if you can't say anything nice...).


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Although the elevated setup is certainly trick looking, it probably has it's share of con's as well. I will have to make it over to the east coast to test ride a Copperhead sometime soon.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If your looken to ride in a copperhead I live in st.pete not as far as a drive for ya. However It will be down a week or so Iam having a new tohatsu 40 put on ;D


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> If your looken to ride in a copperhead I live in st.pete not as far as a drive for ya. However It will be down a week or so Iam having a new tohatsu 40 put on ;D



Oh yeah, that would be really cool, what kind of setup do you have? Center/side console, or tiller?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

side console with live well bench, tabs, front fuel tank


----------



## MArbo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi - Where is the livewell in your boat? I have been studying the Copperhead and I think you have the exact same setup that I want (i.e. side console, etc.) Do you have to give up rear storage space in favor of the livewell? Thanks!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its in the bench you can see the white live well hatch on the left side. I have all my storage in the front even with the fuel tank up there I have plenty of room


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm probably going to make a glorified bait bucket and make it removable on the forward bulkhead.
I only use bait when I'm chasing bones in the wind.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

You should look into something like this.

Less metal/more room and you still have the elevated tower feeling.

url=http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1504/title/marc-on-the-new-tower/cat/500]







[/url]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Flip Pallot's Waterman built by Tom Gordon. These images belong to forum member beavis. I got to see the skiff up close and personal a while ago. New owner but he says he loves the higher driving position.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

If I only fished alone, or if one one person fishes while the other poles, I could see really liking that set up for running. It just looks really cramped in the back to be able to fish even with conventional gear. Plenty of things to grab onto when that errant wake or wave surprises you though. Looks style'in.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Unfortunately, the file size of the pics I took at the Tampa show are way too large to attach. Custom gheenoe had a pretty sweet LT25 there with the elevated setup and I think the beam on this boat is 56".
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvd5AopdcH0


That boat would be fun to own for about a week. And then reality would set in that it's too narrow a beam for that setup, has way too high a center of gravity, and all your toes would be broken from tripping over all that tubing trying to walk around it without falling overboard on a boat with that narrow a beam. 

Too limiting IMHO. 

Sorry in advance if that's a forum members' boat, just my thoughts...... [smiley=fun_84.gif]

-T


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

My fly line would love to get tangled in all that on a back cast. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> My fly line would love to get tangled in all that on a back cast. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


Note to myself: Never pole for you.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I pole from the bow.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> If your looken to ride in a copperhead I live in st.pete not as far as a drive for ya. However It will be down a week or so Iam having a new tohatsu 40 put on ;D


My buddy lives up by Wheedon Island, whereabouts are you? We'd gladly take ya to the Wing House for some wings and a beer for taking us out for a demo!


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> Flip Pallot's Waterman built by Tom Gordon. These images belong to forum member beavis. I got to see the skiff up close and personal a while ago. New owner but he says he loves the higher driving position.


Is this like a 60k + boat?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

wheedon island is across the street from my place. I can see the wheedon island powerplant from my porch. I droped the boat off yesterday as soon as I get it back we will put a plan together.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Some customers find it more comfortable to sit and have a place for their beverage 

We can build a skiff just about anyway a customer wants, as long as we feel its safe.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

...


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> wheedon island is across the street from my place. I can see the wheedon island powerplant from my porch. I droped the boat off yesterday as soon as I get it back we will put a plan together.


sounds great, I look forward to it.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> ...


Which boat is this?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > ...
> 
> 
> Which boat is this?


Looks like Ankonas Greyhound?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Tortuga. http://www.ankonaboats.com/tortuga.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Tortuga. http://www.ankonaboats.com/tortuga.html



That's what I meant. lol

Wasn't one called the Greyhound before?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

PaintitBlack, yes Ankona also has a Greyhound model. They have at least 4 different molds they are not currently building, mostly larger 16' and 18'er's.

Sorry for the derail. Alan did you get my PM about the Banshee platform?


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

The more I look at the elevated design, the less I find it appealing- at least on a smaller boat. My gut tells me that on a small boat it would be a PITA for the person fishing off the back, on a larger boat with more room up front it wouldn't be so much of an issue.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> The more I look at the elevated design, the less I find it appealing- at least on a smaller boat. My gut tells me that on a small boat it would be a PITA for the person fishing off the back, on a larger boat with more room up front it wouldn't be so much of an issue.



thats my thought as well


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

It's more for a guide than a fishing team, which is okay.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> side console with live well bench, tabs, front fuel tank


Hi there, did you get your boat back yet?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

ready to roll- pm sent


----------

